# Like Dog, Like Son



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So they say owners start to look like their dogs.

Here is my eight year old son's impression of Miss "Thang." Although, he'd only do it if she was a "mess" and didn't have her hair in a topknot or braids...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww love that second picture. Posh and her look-alike are both gorgeous.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, I too loved the second picture. They both have lovely silky manes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh be still my heart! what sweet photos. I love your sons hair. Long hair is cool. And I love his Posh imitation.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I love the second photo, how sweet! Maybe I should pick a different word...hmm...how endearing?...oh, well.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, they are an adorable duo, Amy!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the tongue in the second picture!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the second shot.....they both have beautiful hair!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Very remarkable cute resemblance!!
Amy, do you like your Francis Francis machine? looks like we have the same..light blue?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cute!! Kind of like Dr. Evil and Mini-me!

My son grew his hair in high school. He had beautiful long curly locks. When he was in college he tried to create dreadlocks. I think he must have used the "rub a wool hat over your head until really big matts are formed method"! LOL! It was a mess!!! He finally shaved his head and has had short hair ever since.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If I had hair like his I wouldn't want to cut it either.

Lovely photos!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL, these shots are a riot 

And for you son's future hair prognosis...look at what your Dad's locks are doing....they say it's the maternal grandfather that gives the boys their hair...not sure if it's true, but that's what I've heard


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm jelous of your son's hair.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy it looks like he has some of his mommy's red in that blonde  I think they both need top knots so we see their cute faces!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks everyone.

amanda i'll try to talk sage into the topknot thing...although i don't think it will work, maybe if i pay him?! he's like some sort of "alex p. keaton."

debby that is hilarious about your son. I totally have a visual of someone attempting dreads. my dear friend swears white people look ridiculous in dreads...i think that was for me as i told her i was thinking of trying it out...

debra i LOVE my francis francis, even though it's a bit messy because i use espresso grinds vs. a pod. i owned a coffee house for three years, my mum still owns it, and i was spoiled by a 12,000 dollar espresso machine...so the francis francis even coming close speaks volumes.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

It IS messy, can't believe you used to have a shop. If I was disciplined, I would use my machine everyday to save $$$, but my kitchen does not always have the great people - watching that the coffee shop does . Espresso doesn't stay hot enough, but it is super in a pinch.
You were spoiled, hard to settle for a poor cappuccino after you have had the real thing. Mostly I love the visual design of my blue Francis Francis on my countertop, it is so cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Agreed. Most days I go in to Mum's shop and make myself an Americano...I'm too spoiled.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

You are lucky....coffee AND your Mom. Now I am jealous. Count your blessings.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kids have the most beautiful hair color than even the best colorist can never duplicate....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics, Amy. LOVE your son's hair. When my oldest son let his hair grow a little longer, I got grief from my mom every single day about getting his hair cut. I blew it off, but Jack finally got sick of hearing about it and got it cut.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Amy,

I love the pictures. Twins.  My son Josh is 11. He had really long hair until he cut it in June. I too let him keep it long until he chose to cut it. He did receive alot of grief about it being long and that he looked like a girl. I actually gave him alot of credit for doing what he wanted and not what other people told him to do. In the end, I was glad when he finally cut it. It was so long it really didn't look good on him anymore. He decided to wait until after school let out to cut it. He wasn't going to let the kids at school who harrassed him think he cut it because of them. He's definitely an independent thinker. Which I love and hope he'll continue to do. Peer pressure is so scary especially as they get older. 

He was just looking at some old pictures and said "Wow I really didn't look good with my hair that long". So funny.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, what great pics! 

We're another that had a boy with long hair. We're in a little hick town, and he also got some negative responses. Tons of comments about looking like a girl. He is kind of pretty, lol.
It was my idea to grow it out, cause he has big ears, lol. Thought it'd hide 'em. But, it really just made the one stick out THROUGH the hair, which didn't look so hot, either. It went shorter. Then shorter. Now it's as short as it's ever been. But, NEVER will any of my boys (unless in the service) get their heads buzzed. Two of the guys have really curly hair, and one keeps it short. The other longer, and every day he gets about 10 comments about it. Everyone loves that kid's hair. 
I always thought Ethan liked the long hair, but he confessed he just hates haircuts so much, he went with it :brick: In the summer, I let him get highlights which look really cute on him. And this summer my baby (who will be 5) will get a wanna be version of a mohawk. Not the shaved to the skin kind. Just real short sides, and see if we can get something going on the top. AND..my 10 yr old is going to get his ear pierced for the summer. Yep..my inlaws are coming for the first time in 2 yrs and I'm going for shock value. ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Amy,
> 
> I love the pictures. Twins.  My son Josh is 11. He had really long hair until he cut it in June. I too let him keep it long until he chose to cut it. He did receive alot of grief about it being long and that he looked like a girl. I actually gave him alot of credit for doing what he wanted and not what other people told him to do. In the end, I was glad when he finally cut it. It was so long it really didn't look good on him anymore. He decided to wait until after school let out to cut it. He wasn't going to let the kids at school who harrassed him think he cut it because of them. He's definitely an independent thinker. Which I love and hope he'll continue to do. Peer pressure is so scary especially as they get older.
> 
> *He was just looking at some old pictures and said "Wow I really didn't look good with my hair that long". So funny*.


LOL, we do the same thing. Look back, and wonder what we were thinking!?!? It really didn't look as good on our son, as we thought it did.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful photos, Amy. Your son's hair is longer than Posh's!!

Many of the boys have longer hair here now and my boys have rebelled against short haircuts


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Your pictures always express a moodiness to me. I love them. I wish I could steal you away and make you take pictures at my house for a week!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Would love to Shelly did you know how crazy I am about Michigan?! Seriously, I think it's an undiscovered Gem of the U.S. 

Tritia and Marianne those stories made me laugh. I do wish he would get a bit of a haircut...maybe if he knows we'll go out for pizza and a movie together after?!


----------

